# garnet sessionman g250tr wiring dilemna



## christian (Mar 5, 2012)

please help! i have a garnet sessionman with two purple wires which have disconnected. i would really appreciate if someone could show me a pic where these wires are supposed to go have tried but gone through many fuses. amp works just need to figure this out. thanks alot.
christian


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a G250TR with the guts already extensively photographed in close up but there are many purple wires in it. 
Which general area is the problem in yours where the wires are off? Power tube area, pre-amp area, transformer etc.
If you can narrow down the general area I probably have a photo of it. 

Also, perhaps the amp was serviced or modded previously and maybe the wires are not supposed to be connected anymore. Rectifier tubes (if applicable) and old filter capacitors are always suspects when fuses keep blowing. Is it a slow-blow of fast blow fuse of the correct rating? Some amps need a slow-blow fuse. My Garnet had 2 factory installed fuses, one external and one internal fuse on the inside.

The Garnet Amps mailing list on Yahoo is also a good place for information and Garnet is still in operation and might be able to help.


----------



## christian (Mar 5, 2012)

hey jeff. the one red wire originates from the second hole inside where the speaker inputs are. the other originates down near the other end on one of two little boards. they all are supposed to connect i believe on one of the four capacitors, if thats what they are called, at the back where the standby and power switches are. thanks in advance for your kind help.
christian


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are some pictures that may help if your amp is similarly wired. The 4 of them together form an overview of the amp. I have close ups of each section if needed. On mine it looks like the red wire in question was too short and soldered to a piece of purple wire. If you are not sure of how to work on tube amps safely please take it to someone who does as there lethal voltages in use and the hazard remains even with the amp unplugged.

You will find the pictures here. They were too big to host elsewhere or upload here.
http://www.maritimeanalog.com/other/Garnet_Sessionman_Pictures/


----------



## christian (Mar 5, 2012)

these are perfect! exactly like my amp. even the red wire soldered onto a purple one is the same. i let u know how it goes cheers!
christian


----------

